# Is Inno3d a Good brand to pick GPU?



## hari.tensei (Jul 13, 2019)

I saw Inno3d rtx 2060 is 27k online while all other brands are at 30k starting.
So does the brand Inno3d makes quality GPU, and easy n good after sale service?

I planned to get MSI 1660 ti gaming x which is 25k but with just 2k more I thought Inno3d 2060 should probably a good deal as it delivers 10+ fps more than 1660 ti. My only concern is quality, after sale service. I'm from Hyderabad.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jul 13, 2019)

Always prefer zotac for its five years warranty and after sales service and then Asus. Graphics card have very high failure rate as compared to other pc component so always prefer warranty.


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 13, 2019)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Always prefer zotac for its five years warranty and after sales service and then Asus. Graphics card have very high failure rate as compared to other pc component so always prefer warranty.



Thanks! 
What about the MSI? I planned to get MSI 1660 ti gaming X for 1080p ultra gaming.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jul 14, 2019)

hari.tensei said:


> Thanks!
> What about the MSI? I planned to get MSI 1660 ti gaming X for 1080p ultra gaming.


Stay away from MSI, they are infamous for horrible after sales service.


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 14, 2019)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Stay away from MSI, they are infamous for horrible after sales service.



But the gaming x looks so cool..
I have bought the MSI b450 tomahawk yesterday because there are so many positive reviews on it's Vrm.

How  bad is the service for mother board ? I'm actually from Hyderabad.

Edit- I just saw the post on Reddit regarding MSI GPU RMA. I can't even imagine of doing all those calls,emails and wait for few long months to get it replaced.

I guess I would stay away from MSI.

Can you rate the brand from best quality GPU and Service in order?
(I currently have 4years old GTX 960 2gb Strix one. I used to play 10 hours a day nonstop and never had issue with the card so far,but Asus is way expensive).


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jul 14, 2019)

Asus>zotac>gigabyte>other brands in terms of quality and after sales services.


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 14, 2019)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Asus>zotac>gigabyte>other brands in terms of quality and after sales services.



I'll go with Asus dual or zotac amp.

Bought the MSI b450 tomahawk just to pair it with new Ryzen 3600 but after watching Comparisions between 2600 and 3600 and the new 3600 being bottleneck to 1660 ti and lack of proper bios, I guess I'm gonna buy Ryzen 5 2600 and the saved money on good CPU cooler.

Or should I wait and pair Ryzen 2600 with RX 5700 if there isn't any CPU bottleneck?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2019)

3600 is much better than 2600 & it is definitely not a bottleneck for 1660Ti(it is always processor that is considered for being a bottleneck for a graphics card & not the other way round). Only reason for getting 2600 now is if you can't afford ~15k X570 mobo for ryzen 3600.


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 3600 is much better than 2600 & it is definitely not a bottleneck for 1660Ti(it is always processor that is considered for being a bottleneck for a graphics card & not the other way round). Only reason for getting 2600 now is if you can't afford ~15k X570 mobo for ryzen 3600.



Definitely not the x570 board.
All I do is Gaming and editing photos and videos for YouTube and personal use.
If Ryzen 5 2600 can do the job for at least 2 years then I have no reason to pick 3600.

There are couple of videos which shows 3600 and 1660 ti performed less when same paired 2080 GPU which literally means GPU bottleneck ryzen 3600 for not using it's full potential,right?
(Correct me if I'm wrong)

And there is just 5-10fps difference between them. As I have 60hz 1080p monitor (75hz with free sync),will there be anything to worry about?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2019)

No! A processor bottleneck is found by combining it with a powerful graphics card(like 1080/2080) & selecting a resolution of 720p(or sometimes 1080p) which means game fps is limited only by processor & not graphics card(as such a powerful graphics card with such low resolution will be able to max out any game so if a game is not maxing out(in comparison to other processors with same setup) then it is processor's fault).

At 60p 1080p resolution,a card like 1660Ti will be enough with even a 2600.Also higher the resolution/quality settings,lesser will be the role of processor as game fps will be more limited by graphics card.
GTX 1660 Ti with Ryzen 5 2600 benchmarks at Ultra Quality settings - GPUCheck United States / USA


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No! A processor bottleneck is found by combining it with a powerful graphics card(like 1080/2080) & selecting a resolution of 720p(or sometimes 1080p) which means game fps is limited only by processor & not graphics card(as such a powerful graphics card with such low resolution will be able to max out any game so if a game is not maxing out(in comparison to other processors with same setup) then it is processor's fault).
> 
> At 60p 1080p resolution,a card like 1660Ti will be enough with even a 2600.Also higher the resolution/quality settings,lesser will be the role of processor as game fps will be more limited by graphics card.
> GTX 1660 Ti with Ryzen 5 2600 benchmarks at Ultra Quality settings - GPUCheck United States / USA



I see only Metro Exodus, Anthem and Odyssey are less than 60fps at ultra settings and little bit tweeking will give the 60fps.

With the ryzen 4th gen next year and, new AM5 platform in 2021. I guess I'll pass 3600 now and stick with 2600 and 1660ti till 2021-22 as there will hardly be 4-5 AAA games release in a year.
I think I pick the Zotac AMP or Gigabyte Gaming OC or Asus Dual (if it's price comes to 26k in coming days).

Thanks mate!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2019)

hari.tensei said:


> I see only Metro Exodus, Anthem and Odyssey are less than 60fps at ultra settings


Don't waste GPU power on ultra settings. Use high/very-high settings instead.


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 14, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't waste GPU power on ultra settings. Use high/very-high settings instead.



That is why I'll stick with 1660 ti and will do some tweeking to get constant 60fps.

As the MSI has Bad After sale service. Would someone suggest the next best B450 ATX for the same build of 2600+1660 ti for my friend. Now I wouldn't dare to suggest him the B450 Tomahawk.

 Between these 2, Gigabyte Aorus elite or Asus B450 plus gaming.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2019)

MSI bad after sales is reported for their graphics card & laptops but haven't seen any such case for their mobos till now.May be because their ryzen mobos are so good that they don't even need rma in the first place.I suggest MSI mobo only as you would have to have a pretty bad luck for needing rma on mobo like B450 tomahawk & if your luck is that bad then probably it won't help getting another brand mobo either as no rma of any company is 100%.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2019)

Just saw this:
New R5 3600 build for video editing and gaming
A bad experience of MSI rma for a mobo(still this is the first time I have seen it here or elsewhere in last few months) but still I stand by my above post.If you don't want to get MSI then ~8k price range get this(if still available as sometimes online status is not updated): Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just saw this:
> New R5 3600 build for video editing and gaming
> A bad experience of MSI rma for a mobo(still this is the first time I have seen it here or elsewhere in last few months) but still I stand by my above post.If you don't want to get MSI then ~8k price range get this(if still available as sometimes online status is not updated): Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com



What about service of ASrock then? That's the main issue here.
It looks way cheaper than other brands mentioned above. You sure it's a solid ATX board?

Between these are my build choice and same will be purchased by my friend.

Ryzen 5 2600
MSI b450 tomahawk(I bought this already)
Corsair vengence  2x8gb 3000mhz.
Samsung 860 Evo 500gb SSD(purchased)
1TB WD blue
GTX 1660 ti
CM MB511 RGB case ( purchased )
Deepcool GTE RGB CPU cooler.
Corsair CX 550W


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2019)

I haven't heard much about asrock rma online recently so can't say but should be decent considering people nowadays are quick in posting reviews on reddit etc. Btw I still think tomahawk is a better option unless you consider your luck to be pretty bad.


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I haven't heard much about asrock rma online recently so can't say but should be decent considering people nowadays are quick in posting reviews on reddit etc. Btw I still think tomahawk is a better option unless you consider your luck to be pretty bad.



Now that u mentioned ASrock b450 pro 4, it's like 3k less than MSI tomahawk. That saves a lot of money. 

Is there any poor vrm issues with ASrock pro 4? Will it run like 2-3 years, as this PC will be ON gaming daily like 8-10hours( Got 2 Brothers,so PC will be ON for more time).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2019)

It has "decent VRMs" enough for running a 2600 at heavy load & even some mild overclocking but you have already bought tomahawk so why change now.


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It has "decent VRMs" enough for running a 2600 at heavy load & even some mild overclocking but you have already bought tomahawk so why change now.



My friend haven't. As I said, we both building same Rig.
If it is capable to handle above listed PC build then ill go with ASrock b450 pro 4.

If I get the ASrock I could save 3k and will try to use it to buy rtx 2060 for him.


----------



## hari.tensei (Jul 17, 2019)

That 1% performance on ryzen 3600 is forcing me to get it. Thinking about buying 3600. I will skip the CPU cooler for now and will use the stock one.(Ryzen have pretty high temp with stock cooler,hopefully new stealth perform well).
Hopefully, there will be stable bios update for MSI B450 Tomahawk.

 Bought the Corsair TX650M for 5850/- on prime day sale instead of CX 550W. It comes with 7 years warranty,will be helpful in case I upgrade GPU from 1660 ti to something powerful in future.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 18, 2019)

I have used graphics cards of various manufacturers (XFX, Palit, Zotac, Galax, Asus) and none of them ever died on me. So I don't particularly look for extended warranty. I have a Palit 9800GT which is approx. 9-10 years old now and still going strong. Donated my 12-13 years old XFX 6200 GT to a friend which is working perfectly fine in his windows xp machine. I myself use Asus 1060GTX strix right now and I lost its original bill just after 2 months of purchase. lol

If I were you, I would definitely have gone for Inno3d rtx 2060 instead of anything else. Just my two cents.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2019)

They don't make pc components nowadays same way as old times(laptops are the best example of this,a 2010 dell model overall build quality beats many 40-50k models currently available). My friend got a sapphire 7770 card that died just after 3 years warranty was over(granted he used it a lot but still). So having extra warranty+good brand name(this is also important because what good is extra warranty if there are no service centres nearby & only available service centre takes months for rma) is always desired & zotac fits this just fine.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> I have used graphics cards of various manufacturers (XFX, Palit, Zotac, Galax, Asus) and none of them ever died on me. So I don't particularly look for extended warranty. I have a Palit 9800GT which is approx. 9-10 years old now and still going strong. Donated my 12-13 years old XFX 6200 GT to a friend which is working perfectly fine in his windows xp machine. I myself use Asus 1060GTX strix right now and I lost its original bill just after 2 months of purchase. lol
> 
> If I were you, I would definitely have gone for Inno3d rtx 2060 instead of anything else. Just my two cents.



Your luck with gpus is very good .


----------



## icebags (Jul 25, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> I have used graphics cards of various manufacturers (XFX, Palit, Zotac, Galax, Asus) and none of them ever died on me. So I don't particularly look for extended warranty. I have a Palit 9800GT which is approx. 9-10 years old now and still going strong. Donated my 12-13 years old XFX 6200 GT to a friend which is working perfectly fine in his windows xp machine. I myself use Asus 1060GTX strix right now and I lost its original bill just after 2 months of purchase. lol
> 
> If I were you, I would definitely have gone for Inno3d rtx 2060 instead of anything else. Just my two cents.



all of my gfx cards died on me after 4-5 years. gone. kaput. the end.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jul 25, 2019)

My palit GTS 250 and MSI GTX 560ti died within 06 months of expiry of warranty.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 20, 2020)

My MSI Radeon R7 250x is still going strong after nearly 7 years of use (gave it to a cyber cafe)
My current Zotac GTX 1050ti will is 3 years old
Planning to buy RTX 2070. Warranty is not an issue for me. I am just afraif of overheating. Therefore, i have never overclocked my CPUs or GPUs


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> My MSI Radeon R7 250x is still going strong after nearly 7 years of use (gave it to a cyber cafe)
> My current Zotac GTX 1050ti will is 3 years old
> Planning to buy RTX 2070. Warranty is not an issue for me. I am just afraif of overheating. Therefore, i have never overclocked my CPUs or GPUs


Wait for RTX 3000 series. What's the resolution, settings and framerates you want to play at?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> My MSI Radeon R7 250x is still going strong after nearly 7 years of use (gave it to a cyber cafe)


You got lucky, msi after sales support currently in India is probably the worst among all major pc parts manufacturers.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2020)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Stay away from MSI, they are infamous for horrible after sales service.


What exactly happened to them? Their RMA system used to be decent ~10 years ago though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2020)

ico said:


> What exactly happened to them? Their RMA system used to be decent ~10 years ago though.


A lot, just search msi in /r/rIndianGaming to see full horror stories of MSI rma. One member here in Gujarat msi centre & another one on reddit in Delhi msi centre faced this exact same issue,msi service centre guy bend their processor pins.On top of that,the guy from Gujarat(& a member here) was actually sent to gigabyte service centre by the msi service centre guy to fix his bent processor pins  
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/need-help-in-building-my-first-ever-gaming-pc.206501/post-2371929


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 25, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait for RTX 3000 series. What's the resolution, settings and framerates you want to play at?





SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait for RTX 3000 series. What's the resolution, settings and framerates you want to play at?


1080p High settings.
RTX 3000 series will come so late and it will be overpriced for at least 1 more year. Luke from LMG guess-timates  Novemeber to be the  release date for the 3080 and 3070 releases. 
When will its mid-high end cards  release? The 3080 and 3070 will be very expensive for sure
Or is it worth the wait? I want a new GPU before Cyberpunk 2077 is out


----------



## ico (May 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> A lot, just search msi in /r/rIndianGaming to see full horror stories of MSI rma. One member here in Gujarat msi centre & another one on reddit in Delhi msi centre faced this exact same issue,msi service centre guy bend their processor pins.On top of that,the guy from Gujarat(& a member here) was actually sent to gigabyte service centre by the msi service centre guy to fix his bent processor pins
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/need-help-in-building-my-first-ever-gaming-pc.206501/post-2371929


That's funny.

I only remember the horror stories bestowed by a guy named Shambhu who worked for Rashi Peripherals (Asus' RMA provider back in the day).


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2020)

ico said:


> That's funny.
> 
> I only remember the horror stories bestowed by a guy named Shambhu who worked for Rashi Peripherals (Asus' RMA provider back in the day).


Yeah but it seems things are changing now.
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/msi-mobo-rma.208354/Looks like from now on the most important factor in terms of a brand rma service quality is their official rep's presence & posts on reddit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> 1080p High settings.


RTX 2060, 1660Ti and 1660 Super are more than enough for it. 2060 can even push for 1440p. GPUs are bound to get better in 3-5 years with both AMD and Nvidia pushing for hardware raytracing and spending 40k on a 2070 Super makes no sense for now in your case.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 10, 2021)

hari.tensei said:


> I saw Inno3d rtx 2060 is 27k online while all other brands are at 30k starting.
> So does the brand Inno3d makes quality GPU, and easy n good after sale service?
> 
> I planned to get MSI 1660 ti gaming x which is 25k but with just 2k more I thought Inno3d 2060 should probably a good deal as it delivers 10+ fps more than 1660 ti. My only concern is quality, after sale service. I'm from Hyderabad.


Hello, just curious. Where are you getting 1660ti in stock? Even I want to purchase that


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2021)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Hello, just curious. Where are you getting 1660ti in stock? Even I want to purchase that


Check the post date, that was back in 2019.


----------

